# Fahndung nach....



## Andyzx12r (25. Apr. 2016)

Hallo in die Gemeinde,

ich habe eine Frage: Wirkt vielleicht sogar etwas komisch aber was soll`s.

Ich brauche von diesem Stein mehrere und weiß nicht wo ich den kaufen kann.
Im Bauhaus und Toommarkt keine Chance.
OPI auch nichts zu mindestens hier um Hamburgs Osten.

Habt ihr einen Tipp?

   40cm Lang

   31cm Breit


----------



## Andre 69 (25. Apr. 2016)

Hallo
Sind das nicht Böschungssteine ? Baustoffhandel !
https://www.google.de/search?q=bösc...HnarMAhWBFiwKHTBbAFIQ_AUIBygB&biw=962&bih=601


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Apr. 2016)

[URL='http://www.obi.at/decom/product/Parkflor_Pflanzring_Braun_20_cm_x_34_cm_x_41_cm/3075629']Parkflor Pflanzring Braun 20 cm x 34 cm x 41 cm

     4,79 €[/URL]

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://images.obi.at/product/AT/thumb/307561_1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.obi.at/decom/search/b%C3%B6schungssteine/&h=150&w=200&tbnid=WO6xUrRPagY29M:&docid=_91aAkRK4sQCUM&ei=2VkeV5KcEMeyswHdy4_4Cw&tbm=isch&client=tablet-android-asus-rev&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=544/page-17&start=393&ndsp=7&ved=0ahUKEwjS7O3zrarMAhVH2SwKHd3lA784rAIQMwi_AShdMF0&bih=611&biw=1360


----------



## laolamia (25. Apr. 2016)

gibt es in vielen groessen....http://www.obi.de/decom/product/Kann_Pflanzstein_Mini_Plus_Braun_35_cm_x_20_cm_x_20_cm/8067845?template=PDPbox=box1

https://www.google.de/search?q=pfla...SDufL6ASRrpvABQ#tbm=shop&q=pflanzsteine+beton

https://www.google.de/search?q=pfla...d=0ahUKEwjf_ta_tKrMAhXC1iwKHcxXAhIQ_AUImAEoAQ


----------

